# traient pit



## Matti

Hola

Em podeu ajudar? No entenc això:
"Aquesta ciutat que apareix a totes les guies del món desvergonyida, traient pit per ser una de les més visitades i, per tant....."

Què vol dir "traient pit"???

"A city used to great events, to historical appointments, to acts that go out around the world...This city appears in all the guides of the shameless world........traient pit  "

Gràcies per endavant!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

One "treu pit" when trying to show that he is proud of something or, at least, be recognized. Usually one has to "treure pit" when the rest look down on him or misregard him but knows they're wrong.

Catalans have to "treure pit" often, I would say. In the last album by Gerard Quintana, with "el cargol treu banya" as protagonist, the snail "treu pit" in order to climb the hill.


----------



## Matti

"Puff up one's chest"??? Kind of make oneself look bigger than one really is? No, that's not right (my suggestion I mean). Well, thanks for your explanation TraductoraPobleSec but I still can't think of a way to say it in English! "Cargol treu banya puja a la muntanya cargol treu vi. puja al muntanyi" my son's favourite song!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Matti said:


> This city appears in all the guides of the shameless world........traient pit "


 
By the way, Matti: it's not the world that is shameless, but the city. I would actually translate it as "without any complex", but see what the others have to say...

By the way, what city is it, Matti? You know how context always helps. When I think of a city that "treus pit", Bilbao, for example, would be a good example (sorry for the redundancy!). You know how it used to be a grey, ugly, industrial town suffering as well from the side effects of "terrorism"; but then they built the Guggenheim Museum and now tourist pour into the city to visit it.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Matti said:


> "Cargol treu banya puja a la muntanya cargol treu vi. puja al muntanyi" my son's favourite song!


 
Check out for Gerard Quintana's new version: it's really cool and then you'll hear the "treu pit" bit!


----------



## verdandi

Hola,

Respecte a:"Aquesta ciutat que apareix a totes les guies del món desvergonyida, traient pit per ser una de les més visitades i, per tant....." L'adjectiu desvergonyida, dins d'aquesta frase, només pot anar referit a ciutat (és l'únic substantiu amb què comparteix gènere i nombre). Per tant, dedueixo que o bé hi ha un error o s'han oblidat d'una coma davant de desvergonyida.

Si afegim una coma, la frase  "Aquesta ciutat que apareix a totes les guies del món, desvergonyida, traient pit per ser una de les més visitades i, per tant....."
 
Jo li atribueixo el següent sentit:

"This city, which appears in all guides of the world,  shameless, taking proud on being one of the most visited and, thus........"

(tot i que la correcció de l'anglès emprat s'hauria de revisar per algú amb més nivell...)


----------



## Matti

"taking pride".....doncs perfecte Verdandi, moltes gràcies!


----------



## verdandi

Oops! Vaig escriure proud en comptes de pride (és que en fer el reply estava pensant si era més correcte emprar being proud of  o taking pride on...)

Bones festes!!!!


----------

